# Does your V have a safety spot?



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

For the past week any time Coya gets hold of something she knows she isn't supposed to have, paper towels, socks, slippers, etc, she will run and hide under the coffee or dining room tables! It is pretty cute seeing her peeking out from underneath but it drives me nuts!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes.... for Kobi it is under my bed. This is the one place he will defend something as much as he can, including growling menacingly and snapping at you! He won't bite though. It's unfortunate for me as he's too big to actually fit, so he turns on his side, or flattens himself out, and flails his legs to push himself under. The result: LOTS of threads of the carpet pulled up under my bed. Definitely going to have to replace that someday.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Willie's safety spot is his chair. During thunderstorms, he gets up in his chair and curls into a big ball. Then I place one of his blankets over him, completely covering him. He stays there and does not budge until the storm has passed. He is hiding from the thunder monster. In Willie's mind, if he cannot be seen, then he is safe.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

mswhipple, funny you say Willie likes to be covered...that's something new we have found that Coya LOVES. Just today we put a blanket over her wire crate to keep the heat in and she has taken to it well. It's like her own little den  I wish she would get the concept of getting under the covers herself. We bundle her in blankets if we're leaving the house for a bit seeing as it's gotten very cold the past few weeks (we even got a snowstorm last night...ICK) but when we arrive back home she is usually uncovered. I have seen the beds for dogs that resemble sleeping bags...maybe we'll look into getting her one of those.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

There was a thread not too long ago in "Puppies" called "Keeping Puppy Warm in Crate" and redbirddog (Rod) posted a link to his blog. His dogs have these cool sleeping bags that they love. 

Anyhow, take a look... Here is the link to Rod's blog entry:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleeping-bags-for-vizslas.html

Every dog I've ever had seemed to like being kept warm. Willie has several of his very own blankets.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was the one who posted about keeping my puppy warm in her crate 

And after that post, I promptly ordered one of RBD's sleeping bags. Should arrive any day now. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

On his bed, back up against the couch.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Behind the sofa for Ruby, although she may have to rethink that strategy as she'll be getting too big to get between the sofa and wall before much longer


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I will be ordering one of those for sure


----------

